# Voltage Question



## Roundhouse Foreman (Jan 6, 2015)

I have a Bach. Dynamis and the system has no Ooomph.
I have aCommand 2000 system with Ooomph.
Can I just change out the P.S.'s or should I parallel them to use the 2000 as a booster when needed?
Any problem swapping P.S.'s
I also have an 18.5 VDC P.S. is this voltage too high to use??

Thanks RHF.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

Simply remove the Dynamis and install the Command 2000 in place of...it should be that simple.

Working them together...forget it.Two command stations DON'T work together simultaneously,one has to be converted to a booster.And then,I don't think having two different brands components work together can be done either.They need a common language (like Loconet) to communicate.


----------



## Roundhouse Foreman (Jan 6, 2015)

Wouldn't use both controllers, just the P.S.'s.
What about the 18.5 VDC vs 16.5 VDC.
Will that burn anything up??

Thanks, RHF


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

The two supplies are close, but not identical ..
While the back of the MRC 2000 unit shows that it will accept AC or DC supplies between 14V and 20V, the factory supply is rated 18V AC at 3.5A ..
The Dynamis factory supply is rated 16V DC at 2.3A . slightly less ..
There should not be a large difference in available power between the two of them ..
The MRC supply uses two wires to screw terminals on the back of the controller, while the Dynamis is a plug in jack ..
You could replace the Dynamis supply with a larger one, say 18V DC at 3.5 / 4A, but it would require the proper connector, or would need to have the old connector cut off and wired to the new supply ..
another alternative at a higher cost would be the 36-520 Booster at 5A


----------



## Roundhouse Foreman (Jan 6, 2015)

Thanks Warren,
Was just worried that controller components were of limited amperage capacity.
Plug swap assumed with any variation from Dynamis P.S. as it is the preferred DCC system
Just no Steam as it were.

Thanks, RHF


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

How many engines are you running at the same time? Seems like you could be running 3 engines and it should all still work. I'm a little puzzled by the "no Ooomph" comment. Seems like either system should be about the same in terms of "Ooomph". Changing the power supple to the Dynamis probably won't change anything, I think there may be something deep in the Dynamis controller that is malfunctioning.


----------



## Roundhouse Foreman (Jan 6, 2015)

So where does the Booster hook into the system? In parallel with the regular P.S., just adding necessary power, like a capacitor when called upon? Or does it still need to be controlled by the system?

RHF


----------



## Roundhouse Foreman (Jan 6, 2015)

The reason the P.S. is suspected is that on the test track, if I program the engine to #3 with the Com 2k the engine response and speed are higher than when programming the same unit on the same test track with the Bach Dynamis to #3.
I have 8 loops and can run 10 locos w/ the Dynamis easily but at low (to me) speeds.
It has been suggested I just dumb down the rest of my locos to match the slowest unit I run. That's why the power supply question about increased voltages and amps available to the system. my factory DCC and DCC ready units especially show the difference vs converted old units. The Com2k unit is so much larger and`quite able to supply more than the small Dynamis cell phone charger sized piece could ever be called upon to handle, imho.



RHF


----------



## Roundhouse Foreman (Jan 6, 2015)

So on further investigation, the MRC Com2k is just a stepdown 
AC XFMR and the rectifying is done in the command module whereas the Dynamis is rectified DC at the plug-in to the module. No plug swapping for these units.


----------



## Roundhouse Foreman (Jan 6, 2015)

*GREMLIN FOUND !!!*

Had tried just about everything to get all my loops to run at the same time. 
Did a voltage test on each track and found decreasing values at each.
They are basically concentric loops connected in parallel.
When originally set up as DC I had to make sure the + & - were in the direction of travel.
When I switched to DCC it didn't seem to matter but I did not pay attention to that fact and confused it with the DC polarity requirements and feared "closing the loop the wrong way" and shorting out something because of the square wave AC/DC polarities.
Since the Dymanis trips out at the slightest fault, I ran a second feeder from the inside loop to the outside loop it stayed ON and I now have a constant 13.2 Volts on each track by powering the system from both ends as it were.
The track power strips were setup all side to side to each other for what I thought would be minimal line loss, but not to be.
So Close Your Loops and Keep Your Voltage Constant

RHF


----------

